# [EVDL] aluminum vs steel battery racks



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> harry henderson wrote:
> 
> > first i was surprised by the strength of aluminum vs steel, then i =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

SGVsbG8gSGFycnksCgpUaGUgc3RyZW5ndGggb2YgdGhlIGFsbG95IHdpbGwgZGVwZW5kIG9uIHRo
ZSBzcGFuIG9mIHRoZSBzdXBwb3J0IGFuZCBob3cgCm11Y2ggd2VpZ2h0IGl0IHdpbGwgaGF2ZSB0
byBzdXBwb3J0LiAgR29vZCBlbmdpbmVlcmluZyBvZiBzdXBwb3J0IHNwYW5zIGlzIApub3QgdG8g
aGF2ZSBsZXNzIHRoZW4gMS8zMiBvZiBhIGluY2ggZGVmbGVjdGlvbiBvZiB0aGUgc3VwcG9ydCBt
YXRlcmlhbC4KCkV4YW1wbGUgdXNlIGZvciBzdXBwb3J0aW5nIGEgZXBveHkgY29hdGVkIGJhdHRl
cnkgYm94IHRoYXQgaGFzIDUwIGVhY2ggMzAwIAphaCBjb2JhbHQgMiB2b2x0IGNlbGxzIHRoYXQg
d2VpZ2ggMzAgbGJzIGVhY2gsIGlzIHN1cHBvcnQgb24gNiBsZW5ndGhzIG9mIAphbHVtaW51bSA0
IHggNCBieSAzLzggaW5jaCB0aGljayB0aGF0IGlzIGF0dGFjaCB0byB0aGUgc2lkZSByYWlscyB3
aGljaCBhcmUgCjUwIGluY2hlcyBhcGFydC4KClRoZSA2IGxlbmd0aHMgd2FzIGZvcm0gaW50byAz
IGxlbmd0aHMgYnkgd2VsZGluZyBhIHBhaXIgaW50byBhIFQuICBUaGUgdGhlc2UgCnN1cHBvcnQg
YmVhbXMgd2VyZSB3ZWxkZWQgdG8gdGhlIGFsdW1pbnVtIGJveCBhbmQgYm9sdCB0byBzdGVlbCAx
LzIgdGhpY2sgCnN0ZWVsIHRhYnMgdGhhdCB3YXMgd2VsZGVkIG9uIHRoZSBzaWRlIHJhaWxzLgoK
QWZ0ZXIgdGhlIGJhdHRlcnkgYm94IHdhcyBhc3NlbWJseSwgaXQgd2FzIHRha2VuIHRvIGEgY29t
cGFueSB0byBzcHJheSBvbiBhIAp0d28gcGFydCBob3QgbWl4IGVwb3h5IHdoaWNoIGZpbmlzaCB0
aGUgc3VyZmFjZXMgaW4gYSB2ZXJ5IHNtb290aCBnbGF6ZS4gClRoaXMgbWF0ZXJpYWwgaXMgbm9y
bWFsbHkgdXNlIGZvciBjb2F0aW5nIHRoZSBpbnNpZGUgb2YgdGFua3MgdGhhdCBjYXJyeSAKYWNp
ZHMuCgpZb3UgY2FuIHNlYXJjaCBmb3IgRW5naW5lZXJpbmcgRGVzaWduIG9mIG1ldGFsIHN1cHBv
cnQgc3RydWN0dXJlcyB0byBmaW5kIApvdXQgd2hhdCB0aGUgbWluaW11bSBkZWZsZWN0aW9uIG9m
IGEgbWF0ZXJpYWwgaXMgdXNlIGZvciBjZXJ0YWluIHNwYW5zLgoKUm9sYW5kCgoKCgotLS0tLSBP
cmlnaW5hbCBNZXNzYWdlIC0tLS0tIApGcm9tOiAiaGFycnkgaGVuZGVyc29uIiA8aGVuZGVyc29u
bW90b3JjeWNsZXNAeWFob28uY29tPgpUbzogIkVsZWN0cmljIFZlaGljbGUgRGlzY3Vzc2lvbiBM
aXN0IiA8ZXZAbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHU+ClNlbnQ6IFNhdHVyZGF5LCBPY3RvYmVyIDMwLCAyMDEw
IDE6MTggUE0KU3ViamVjdDogW0VWRExdIGFsdW1pbnVtIHZzIHN0ZWVsIGJhdHRlcnkgcmFja3MK
Cgo+IGZpcnN0IGkgd2FzIHN1cnByaXNlZCBieSB0aGUgc3RyZW5ndGggb2YgYWx1bWludW0gdnMg
c3RlZWwsIHRoZW4gaSB3YXMgCj4gZnVydGhlciBzdXJwcmlzZWQgYnkgdGhlIHByaWNlLCBpZiBp
J20gcmVhZGluZyB0aGlzIGluZm9ybWF0aW9uIGNvcnJlY3RseSAKPiB0aGVyZSBhcmUgc2V2ZXJh
bCBhbHVtaW51bSBzaXplIG9wdGlvbnMgZm9yIGJhdHRlcnkgcmFja3MgdGhhdCBhcmUgY2hlYXBl
ciAKPiBhbmQgc3Ryb25nZXIgdGhhbiBzdGVlbCE/IQo+Cj4gc28gbXkgcXVlc3Rpb246IGlzIHlp
ZWxkIHN0cmVuZ3RoIHdoYXQgaSBzaG91bGQgYmUgbG9va2luZyBhdCBmb3IgcnVubmluZyAKPiBs
ZW5ndGhzIG9mIHJhY2tzIHdoaWxlIHRoZSB0ZW5zaWxlIHN0cmVuZ3RoIHNob3VsZCBiZSB1c2Vk
IGZvciBtZWFzdXJpbmcgCj4gdGhlICJoYW5naW5nIiBwYXJ0IG9mIHRoZSBiYXR0ZXJ5IHJhY2tz
Pwo+Cj4gQVNUTSBBMzYgTWlsZCAobG93LWNhcmJvbikgc3RlZWw6IFVsdGltYXRlIFRlbnNpbGUg
U3RyZW5ndGgsIAo+IHBzaS0tLTU4LDAwMCAtIDc5LDgwMC0tLVlpZWxkIFN0cmVuZ3RoLCBwc2kt
LS0zNiwzMDAKPgo+IDYwNjEtVDYgQWx1bWludW06IFVsdGltYXRlIFRlbnNpbGUgU3RyZW5ndGgs
IHBzaS0tLTQ1LDAwMC0tLS0tLVlpZWxkIAo+IFN0cmVuZ3RoLCBwc2ktLS00MCwwMDAKPgo+IG9u
bGluZW1ldGFscy5jb20gMjUtb2N0LS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tCj4KPiA2JyBzZWN0aW9uIC0t
LS0tLS0tLS1hbC0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLXRoaWNrbmVzcy0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLWZlLS0tLS0tLQo+
IC0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tMC4xMjUiLS0tMC4xODc1LS0wLjI1LSoqKi0tMC4xMjUtLS0wLjE4
NzUtLS0wLjI1Cj4gc2l6ZS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0t
LS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0KPiAx4oCdLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0kNi4wOS0tLS0tOS4x
OS0tLTEwLjctLS0qKiotLTcuNzUtLS0xMC43OS0tLTEyLjY5Cj4gMS4yNeKAnS0tLS0tLS0tLS0t
LTguMTYtLS0tMTMuODEtLS0xNS4zMS0tKioqLTkuNjYtLS0tMTMuNzYtLS0xNy4zNQo+IDEuNeKA
nS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0xMC41NS0tLTE0LjU5LS0tMTkuMzMtLSoqKi0tOS44My0tLTE0Ljg1LS0t
MjAuODQKPiAy4oCdLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tMTQuNTgtLS0tLTIwLS0tLTI3LjE2LS0qKiotMTEu
NjctLS0yMS4wOS0tLTI3LjcyCj4KPgo+Cj4gaGFycnkKPgo+IEFsYnVxdWVycXVlLCBOTQo+IGN1
cnJlbnQgYmlrZTogIGh0dHA6Ly93d3cuYXVzdGluZXYub3JnL2V2YWxidW0vMTE3OQo+IGN1cnJl
bnQgbm9uLWJpa2U6IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmFsYnVtLmNvbS8xMDAwCj4KPgo+Cj4KPgo+Cj4gX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX18KPiB8IFJFUExZSU5HOiBh
ZGRyZXNzIHlvdXIgbWVzc2FnZSB0byBldkBsaXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdSBvbmx5Lgo+IHwgTXVsdGlw
bGUtYWRkcmVzcyBvciBDQ2VkIG1lc3NhZ2VzIG1heSBiZSByZWplY3RlZC4KPiB8IFVOU1VCU0NS
SUJFOiBodHRwOi8vd3d3LmV2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvaW5kZXguaHRtbCN1c3ViCj4gfCBPVEhFUiBI
RUxQOiBodHRwOi8vZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC8KPiB8IE9QVElPTlM6IGh0dHA6Ly9saXN0cy5zanN1
LmVkdS9tYWlsbWFuL2xpc3RpbmZvL2V2Cj4gCgpfX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fXwp8IFJFUExZSU5HOiBhZGRyZXNzIHlvdXIgbWVzc2FnZSB0byBl
dkBsaXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdSBvbmx5Lgp8IE11bHRpcGxlLWFkZHJlc3Mgb3IgQ0NlZCBtZXNzYWdl
cyBtYXkgYmUgcmVqZWN0ZWQuCnwgVU5TVUJTQ1JJQkU6IGh0dHA6Ly93d3cuZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVs
cC9pbmRleC5odG1sI3VzdWIKfCBPVEhFUiBIRUxQOiBodHRwOi8vZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC8KfCBP
UFRJT05TOiBodHRwOi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUvbWFpbG1hbi9saXN0aW5mby9ldgo=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EV Convert wrote:
> 
> >
> > When Al is welded, the weld and the area near the weld has its
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > If you're talking about sulfuric acid, aluminum will
> > way outlast steel. It is even slightly superior to stainless steel.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roger, 

You are right on! My battery boxes are made of Aluminum (in my personal EV)
and I have wet Lead Acid batteries in them and I can't even see any stress
points and I haven't had a bit of a problem. I strongly recommend Aluminum
for your battery boxes. 

Another Example FYI. I am converting a 1987 Chevy Box truck which is all
Aluminum (box and front end) and you can't even see any deterioration. Look
underneath and the steel part is showing some considerable wear. I strongly
stand by Aluminum.


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS






-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Roger Heuckeroth
Sent: Sunday, October 31, 2010 9:39 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] aluminum vs steel battery racks




> EV Convert wrote:
> 
> >
> > When Al is welded, the weld and the area near the weld has its
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >> If you're talking about sulfuric acid, aluminum will
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What Ali can't stand is an alkali electrolyte, I would hesitate to use it
with cells that use one, like Li, NiCD, or NiMih. Take a small piece and put
it into drain cleaner to see what I mean, it turns to powder very quickly.
Aluminum does go soft when you heat it, I had an OSSA foot up trails bike
with an aluminum gear leaver that often got broken. I welded it, but after
that it was too soft to change gear, it just bent, I just rode it for a
while like that and after some minutes of bending it hardened so much that
it did not even deflect at all. 
Ali work hardens. 


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> George Tyler wrote:
> 
> > What Ali can't stand is an alkali electrolyte, I would hesitate to
> > use it
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The pitting in the Al battery box in each of my Gizmos is significant.
Over half of the thickness had been eaten away by the acid from the Pb
batteries. This is with ~6 years and ~12k miles in one and the other
one with ~5 years and 12-24k (it was used as a pizza delivery car in
Minneapolis MN) miles on it. I put LiFePO4 bats in one and the other
got a bedliner spray put in it.

On Sun, Oct 31, 2010 at 6:12 PM, Roger Heuckeroth
<[email protected]> wrote:
>
>


> George Tyler wrote:
> >
> >> What Ali can't stand is an alkali electrolyte, I would hesitate to
> >> use it
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does the steel affect the aluminum where it isn't against the steel
frame? I ask because my first Gizmo spent its whole life in Oregon and
Washington in areas which don't salt the road. I will say, the outside
of the box from my first Gizmo looked much better than the one from
MN. I think one of those pizza delivery guys drove through some fresh
cement. The pitting was worst along the outlines of where the
batteries sat and not at all along the steel to aluminum contact
points. Maybe the Al kept getting worn off due to vibration. As you
know, the boxes merely sit in the frame and aren't bolted down.



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 10/31/2010 10:52 PM, David Nelson wrote:
> >> The pitting in the Al battery box in each of my Gizmos is significant.
> >> Over half of the thickness had been eaten away by the acid from the Pb
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Yet another is to have a DC leakage current flow from the metal to a
> > battery. When wetted with electrolyte, this forms an electroplating
> > 'cell', which removes metal from one electrode and deposits it on the
> ...


----------

